# Vitality Assurance Vacations at Collingwood



## Hornet441 (Jul 18, 2020)

Does anyone know the difference between C2X and CHX units?


----------



## Safti (Sep 29, 2020)

I would like the answer to the same question!


----------



## Mayble (Dec 7, 2020)

I would like to know as well.  I just booked a two bedroom for December 26 and my certificate says C2X.  Thank you!


----------

